

Show HN: Promote your brand on Twitter through gamification - mooktakim
http://tweet-a-lot.com/

======
mooktakim
Tweet-a-lot is an exciting new social media web application which allows
people to create competitions to get people tweeting, a lot!

The outcome is that organisations using the service are more visible on social
media. It is a great marketing tool to get people talking about your brand.

Tweet-a-lot works through gamification of twitter, getting people incredibly
competitive.

Users receive points for different types of Twitter posts, and a score board
is displayed on the tweet-a-lot competition page. Users have to keep tweeting
to stay at the top of the score board. As simple as that.

Everything runs in real-time, players are scored live and there is a twitter
stream to watch the game.

Tweet-a-lot includes automatic player discovery. Users who are unaware of the
competition are drawn into playing. When they tweet with the competition
hashtag, they receive @reply’s with their score and URL to the competition
page.

The best part? Your users do not need to install anything or even register to
play; they can play using their favourite Twitter client.

You can join the example competition by tweeting with #tweetalotapp hastag.
<http://tweet-a-lot.com/36783-sample>

